# Poor Mans Sprinter



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I just bought this Chev Express extended 1 ton van. It has a high top on it and I can stand inside it. I am going to fix somethings like the cargo door dent but it is a nice low miles rig. I have been using Ford vans for a while now so this will be new to me.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Let us know what the mileage is, etc, etc.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

What was it before? Medical van?


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

You're going to love GM.

Where did you get it...I see trucks in the pic.


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

Big Fan of GM. hope it treats you well.

If not... Let us know!


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

At least you are not stuck with a Sprinter payment. Looks like you got a nice one.

Will you be lettering it or doing a wrap?


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

That looks like a great ride!! I always wondered if one of those would be a good plumbing van. all my trucks were extended bodies...then i bought this one i have now and its a regular body. I so regret getting the shorter one..


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Torch tank on the front?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Torch tank on the front?


 







Probably for orange safety cones.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Gettinit said:


> Let us know what the mileage is, etc, etc.


I bet I already know. 10 or 11.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Mileage is 88k. Was not a medical van it was a city water dept planning van had a counter and some really nice wood cabinets I am in the process of changing it around to work best for me. The cone holder I like! I am putting a new hitch on it for towing the Jetter. The high top is kinda dangerous because if you are standing up in the back and go out the back doors it drops and you smack your head... don't ask me how I learned that lol.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Phat Cat said:


> At least you are not stuck with a Sprinter payment. Looks like you got a nice one.
> 
> Will you be lettering it or doing a wrap?


Lettering it is the plan probably just huge letters saying Trenchless sewer our name and phone number.


----------



## ezplumbing (Jan 27, 2011)

why is there a cup holder on the front bumper lol


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

That's some sexy shi* right there. Which motor?


----------



## plumberinlaw (Jan 13, 2010)

Did that come off of e-bay? If so you outbid me:thumbsup:


----------



## PeckPlumbing (Mar 19, 2011)

I just changed the water pump on my 06 express , only 75k on it.  Already had to do exhaust too. Hope yours does good!


----------

